# Epson DX4400 Has Stopped & Needs Reset



## Chanter62 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi,

As it says on the tin....searched on the web and apparently it reaches a certain number of sheets and just stops.

What a complete rip-off 

I did buy a printer potty and plumbed it in but of course the damn thing needs something reset in the back. :banghead:

There is an SSC utitlity that I downloaded but it is not compatible with this model.....fine with almost every other one of course.

So, what I have is a perfectly good All-In-One Printer that is going to go to land fill or something just because of Epson since they will charge more than a new printer to reset it....utterly crazy and it really ANNOYS me :angry:

This has been sat on my desk for months not working now...whilst my olde worlde HP Deskjet 930C that I bought in year 2000 just keeps on working and no problems.

So...before I throw the Epson out....this is my last try at saving it from the company that built it...please help me save the planet :angel:


:smile::smile:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Nobody ever developed an SSC for your printer. Personally, I wouldn't buy an Epson or HP. Like Dell (Lexmark) and Canon.


----------



## Chanter62 (Dec 7, 2011)

So are you saying I need to simply throw this otherwise perfectly functional printer/scanner in the bin? 

It really does seem a crime when it is just firmware that is preventing its continued use for years. :sad:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you trying to print something from AP,Ar, Payroll etc. or anything? If it's the business package items, set the Report Writer to zero. If it's everything, post back. I guess you saw this: TIL Some printer manufacturers (e.g. Epsom) *DELIBERATELY* cause your printer to stop working after a certain number of page prints. Allegedly designed to get you to pay a huge service cost or buy a new printer. : todayilearned


----------



## Chanter62 (Dec 7, 2011)

It simply will not print anything it says: 

SERVICE REQUIRED

_Parts inside your printer are at the end of their service life. See your printer documentation._

So it has indeed simply reached Epson's arbitrary number of printed sheets but there really is nothing else wrong with it...my understanding is that its only the printer pads that would need changed and since I am using the external catch tank from Octojet the pads are bypassed.

Yes there are a lot of threads discussing the issue across the web but no solution to the problem for this model that I have found....yet

After months of it sitting there not responding as a printer but functioning fine as a scanner I really am at the point I an no longer do without a printer and will have to buy another one and junk this is I cannot resolves this.

But, I am sure you do see what on several levels this is annoying and frustrating.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Ebay has a number of sellers of repair for that exact issue:
Epson Stylus DX4400 & DX4450 Service Repair reset 8715946353494 | eBay


----------



## Chanter62 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Panther, I followed your link, bought a CD and it arrived on Friday. I have just used it and it has successfully reset the printer and it's working...ish

The CD works just fine... the reason for the ish is simply it needs cleaning since it has been sat and the ink had dried.

So, I can recommend that CD is a fix and also the seller as trustworthy.

Thanks again everyone who has tried to help and especially Panther who came through with the solution. :grin:


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Good to hear.


----------

